# Tẩy tế bào chết cho da đầu: Cách giữ mái tóc bông mềm



## Vũ Thu Hằng (20/5/18)

Tẩy tế bào chết da đầu là bước chăm sóc tóc cần được nàng bổ sung ngay hôm nay.
Nhiều người cho rằng gội đầu và sử dụng dầu xà là đủ cho việc chăm sóc tóc. Tuy nhiên, dầu gội, dầu xả không đủ khả năng cuốn trôi đi lớp vẩy da chết trên đầu. Thực tế, da đầu cũng như những làn da khác, đều phủ một lớp da chết. Bên cạnh đó, bụi bẩn, hoá chất cũng đọng lại tại lớp vẩy này. Nếu không có sự tác động từ các sản phẩm chuyên dùng hoặc việc tẩy tế bào chết, lớp da chết sẽ mãi tồn tại ở đây. Ngoài ra, lớp vẩy này cũng là nguyên nhân sản sinh ra gàu, các bệnh viêm da, bong tróc da đầu, rụng tóc…

_

_
_Ảnh: matrix_​
Vì thế, việc tẩy tế bào chết cho da đầu là vô cùng cần thiết. Với bước dưỡng tóc này, lớp vẩy, gàu sẽ được lấy đi. Đồng thời, làn da được làm sạch sẽ giữ chân tóc tốt hơn, giảm gãy rụng và giúp sợi tóc chắc khoẻ hơn. Nếu bạn đang có mái tóc thưa mỏng do thường xuyên rụng tóc thì nên thử ngay bước tẩy tế bào chết này. Chì sau một thời gian sử dụng, lượng tóc rụng sẽ giảm đi đáng kể, mái tóc được kích mọc nhanh hơn.

_

_
_Ảnh: Parker Naturals_
​Khi chọn mua sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết cho da đầu, bạn nên lưu ý đến thành phần như: alpha hydroxy acids như là acids trái cây; beta hydroxy acids như là salicylic acid. Đây là các chất chuyên dụng trong việc lấy đi lớp vẩy một cách nhẹ nhàng.

Ngoài ra, ELLE xin giới thiệu bạn một số sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết cho da đầu đang được yêu thich:

*1. THE BODY SHOP FUJI GREEN TEA CLEANSING HAIR SCRUB*
Sản phẩm của The Body Shop luôn nổi tiếng với thành phần lành tính, thân thiện với làn da. Với Fuji Green Tea Cleansing Hair Scrub, thành phần chính là những lá trà xanh của của xứ Phù Tang. Kết cấu sản phẩm đặc, trắng nên có thể sử dụng như dầu gội. Bên cạnh đó, massage đầu với loại tẩy tế bào chết này còn giúp đầu óc thư giãn, thoải mái hơn.

Cơ chế hoạt động của sản phẩm là lất đi lớp bụi bẩn, bã nhờn, các chất hoá học dính lên tóc và đầu. Đồng thời, tóc sẽ trở nên chắc khoẻ, bóng mượt và bồng bềnh hơn.



​
*2. CHRISTOPHE ROBIN CLEANSING PURIFYING SCRUB WITH SEA SALT*
Thay vì sử dụng các chất hoá học để tẩy tế bào chết, sản phẩm sử dụng các hạt muối để lấy đi lớp vẩy chết. Ngoài ra, thành phần còn chứa dầu hạnh nhân để mái tóc không bị khô và trở nên mềm mượt hơn. Với các thành phần thiên nhiên, Christophe Robin Cleansing Purifying Scrub With Sea Salt sẽ làm sạch da đầu một cách dịu nhẹ nhất. 

_

_
_Ảnh: Skin Store_
​*3. GROW GORGEOUS SCALP DETOX*
Bên cạnh việc lấy đi lớp vẩy, Grow Gorgeous Scalp Detox sẽ giúp tóc mọc nhanh và chắc khoẻ hơn. Thành phần có chứa lựu, dầu castor nên suối mây sẽ bóng mượt hơn và tránh được tình trạng khô xơ. Đặc biệt, sản phẩm này sẽ giúp mái tóc chống chọi lại tia UV và các tác động bên ngoài khác.

_

_
_Ảnh: adayinthelifeofamumof6.com_
​*4. PHILIP KINGSLEY EXFOLIATING SCALP MASK*
Philip Kingsley Exfoliating Scalp Mask là mặt nạ dưỡng tóc, có chứa thành phần hữu cơ nha đam nên gàu, da chết sẽ được lấy đi nhẹ nhàng. Ngoài ra, sản phẩm còn hạn chế được gàu. Loại mặt nạ này phù hợp với mọi loại tóc và giúp suối mây bồng bềnh hơn.



​
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------



## minhchau (6/11/21)

Philip Kingsley Exfoliating Scalp Mask là mặt nạ dưỡng tóc, có chứa thành phần hữu cơ nha đam nên gàu, da chết sẽ được lấy đi nhẹ nhàng. Ngoài ra, sản phẩm còn hạn chế được gàu.


----------

